# Jewel Box



## The Barbarian (Jul 17, 2012)

The Rollei SL26 was an SLR made to shoot 126 cartridge fillm.   The stuff you put in Instamatics.   Kodak, Zeiss, Mamiya, and Rollei made 126 SLRs, but this was the best of the bunch.   Interchangeable lenses were available, but I have only the normal lens.   Since 126 is just about played out, this one will not be a shooter for me.

Edit: Ricoh also made one, with interchangable lenses.  And now I have one.


----------



## compur (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice camera.

126 film cartridges can be reloaded with 35mm film so it is possible to keep shooting these cameras.

Adox also lists a 126 film on its German web site:
http://www.adox.de/ADOX_Filme/ADC200/Instamatic.html

... though it may not be available yet.


----------

